# Overclocking 3870 x2 Guide



## trans am (Feb 18, 2008)

Fed up with pussy clocks in CCC!  FVck it!  here's what you do. FYI you do not need 6 pin and 8 pin psu dongles connected.  Just two 6 pins dongles are fine. 

1. If you want to run fan at 100% download and install riva tuner 2.06 and do the following:

x:\Program Files\Rivatuner 2.06\rivatuner.cfg

Comparing files rivatuner_2.06.cfg and RIVATUNER_2.06_8800GTS_G92_3870X2_RV670.CFG

***** rivatuner_2.06.cfg
G86 = 420h-42Fh
G92 = 610h-61Fh

***** RIVATUNER_2.06_8800GTS_G92_3870X2_RV670.CFG
G86 = 420h-42Fh
G92 = 600h-60Fh,610h-61Fh

*****

***** rivatuner_2.06.cfg
RV630 = 9588h-9589h
RV670 = 9500h-9501h,9505h,9507h

***** RIVATUNER_2.06_8800GTS_G92_3870X2_RV670.CFG
RV630 = 9588h-9589h
RV670 = 9500h-9501h,9505h,9507h,950Fh

*****
 edit your rivatuner.cfg so it looks like the bottom entry, the important line is the rv670 one for you. Open notepad as Run as Administrator, open the rivatuner.cfg in x:\Program Files\Rivatuner 2.06, edit the RV670 line so it looks like this:
 RV670 = 9500h-9501h,9505h,9507h,950Fh

 save it close and restart riva tuner

2. Download amd gpu clock tool here: http://www.nordichardware.com/skrivelser_img/516/AMDGPUClockTool_v0.7.zip

You will need to apply this patch to the root in AMD gpu tool before running the program. here: http://www.nordichardware.com/skrivelser_img/516/ToolLib.zip

2. run AMD GPU clocktool, see on device - BN:3, DN:0 = GPU1 and BN:4, DN:0 = GPU2... BN:3, DN:0 = GPU1 

BN:3, DN:0 = GPU1 will show default clocks(825/900)


3. select Bn4 core and type in your gpu and mem clocks and hit apply.  then select the second Bn3 and do the same.  

Check your clocks by opening the thermal sensor tab and hit start. it will show current clocks for both gpu's and mem

4. next try to max out each core and mem by overclocking one slighty higher than the other core and running a benchmark like 3dmark 2006.  if it fails then you will know which each core maxes out so you can get the optimal performance from the card.  Do the same for the memory.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

doesn't work for vista 64.


----------



## trans am (Feb 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> doesn't work for vista 64.



not surprised

not much does


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

trans am said:


> not surprised
> 
> not much does



actually... i've been using vista 64 for over a year now and i've found VERY few things that wont work. i don't understand this nonsense about things not working with vista64. you name it , i've got it to work.


----------



## trans am (Feb 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> actually... i've been using vista 64 for over a year now and i've found VERY few things that wont work. i don't understand this nonsense about things not working with vista64. you name it , i've got it to work.




  I know.  Just joking. I'm referring to vga drivers etc.  Anyway, I hope we get full ati x2 support in the next beta release.


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 19, 2008)

trans am said:


> 1. run ATITool 0.27beta4 and go to settings page and you'll see BUS:3,Dev:0 = GPU1 default clock 411/450MHz and BUS:4, Dev:0 = GPU2 default clock show 825/901MHz
> 
> select GPU2(BUS:4, Dev:0)



I couldn't find beta 04 

Is it beta 03 you ment?

edit: I'm usin' Vista x64......Amd tool says it can't set clocks 

edit2: How stoopid I am  Allright, I've found everything, and it seems to work.

Thanx again, great job!  

20K in 3DM06 here I come!


----------



## CY:G (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, im gonna give it a try as soon as i get my x2 later this week, hopefully i can get more than 20K in 3DMark, that would be sick....


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 19, 2008)

I recommend modifiing the cooling, if nothing else, just apply some AS5 to the cores and check if the backplate does have contact w/ the rams as mine didn't.

BTW: it DOES work for Vista x64


----------



## trans am (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm getting close to 19k in vista with e8400 @ 4.3 ghz c2d 4 gigs of ddr3 @977 mhz 
3870x2 is clocked at 932mhz/1026 mem gpu1
932/1026 gpu2
fan at 100% default bios.
pcie frequency at 120mhz

I was getting mid 16k at stock clocks.

I'm sure if I benched in xp it would be about 20k


----------



## CY:G (Feb 19, 2008)

trans am said:


> I'm getting close to 19k in vista with e8400 @ 4.3 ghz c2d 4 gigs of ddr3 @977 mhz
> 3870x2 is clocked at 932mhz/1026 mem gpu1
> 932/1026 gpu2
> fan at 100% default bios.
> ...



That is sweet, keep us posted.

Hey, do you think i might be able to reach 20 k with:
e8400 (will try to OC as far as i can with Ultra 120)
4 gigs of DDR2- 667mhz
3870x2


----------



## trans am (Feb 19, 2008)

CY:G said:


> That is sweet, keep us posted.
> 
> Hey, do you think i might be able to reach 20 k with:
> e8400 (will try to OC as far as i can with Ultra 120)
> ...



It's hard to say until you know how well that E8400 and x2 clocks. 
Are you benching in XP?


----------



## CY:G (Feb 19, 2008)

trans am said:


> It's hard to say until you know how well that E8400 and x2 clocks.
> Are you benching in XP?



I will be, its a system im building right now, only missing the hd3870x2, but that is being delivered today, so im playing with this setup on the weekend

Im really really hoping i can get to 20 k, might not be as easy as i thought....


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2008)

Im close to 19k with my card at stock  3.6ghz on on the cpu


----------



## CY:G (Feb 19, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Im close to 19k with my card at stock  3.6ghz on on the cpu



Yeah its easier with the quad cores hehe...


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got ~19800... can't get thru 20k mark  tho.

The card behaves strangely, the higher the clocks, tme more fluctuation in results..
With stock clocks it's fine, giving me almost the same results, but when overclocked, it seems to have a problem  maybe it has something to do with the internal CF link chip, or maybe it's because of the ODD cooling solution (Why did they not use the same material on both cores???) or maybe the GPU clock tool only changes the frequency of one RV670, or maybe it's something completely different 

nonetheless i'm lookin' FW to the new atitool/rivatuner. as i'd rather forget about the gpuclocktool completely 

Update: It's a problem of the Vista driver or Vista itself... in XP, things look different: have a look below


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Update*

O lord, why do I hate Vista so MUCH????

heres what I get in XP: 






When under Vista, I get "hiccups" in performane... 5-30FPS noticable drops.
Must be the driver, or maybe that SHIT system


----------



## CY:G (Feb 20, 2008)

NICE, awesome, 20k , congrats mate.

One question, i noticed you have 4GB of ram, did you use XP 64 bit?


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 20, 2008)

no, its 32bit...

But I might try a little later...
Need to reinstall this sh*t anyway, I might dump it completely. 
It's annoying, slowing things down and is no better in any means then XP...

Except for Dx10 

Thanx BTW


----------



## trans am (Feb 21, 2008)

860/1050? both cores?

I'm lucky then.  

958/1145 gpu0
945/1145 gpu1

took the top spot in on the orb for vista and c2d and 3870 x2


----------



## CY:G (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweet, good work mate, keep pushing for 20k hehe


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucky 

What cooling do you use? Mine's stock, except for the tim as it was replaced for AS5. 

I don't want to go any further, as this card goes back to the wholesaler since the've sent me something else than I've ordered. 
I'm waiting for the other ASUS card, as it's supposed to have .8ns samsung chips on. 
2.5GHz DDR3?! 

I hope they didn't lie!

Then some water....  we'll see.


----------



## trans am (Feb 22, 2008)

zoran800 said:


> Lucky
> 
> What cooling do you use? Mine's stock, except for the tim as it was replaced for AS5.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys.  Everything's stock on the card.  Stock bios.  I just put the case in the window.  I am cpu limited right now. Once I get the cpu on liquid nitrogen later 20k will be easy.  When I get a new card and on the stock cooler the first thing I do is take the cooler off and reapply as5 or ceramique and make sure all the mem thremal pads are making good contact.  Then with a good screwdriver I torque all the screws down as hard as I can without stripping them. This way the cooler is making the best contact with the core.

:up:


----------



## zoran800 (Feb 22, 2008)

...be careful with srewing things down as hard as you can, as most stok coolers are "shit engineering"... Other than that you may break your card when overtightening the screws! Just scew as much as necessary, and not beyond! I've seen cards looking like a rollercoaster 

950 w/ stock cooling is sweet, anyway 

Edit: BTW, be careful with condensation, even in the window... Especially in the window


----------



## CY:G (Feb 26, 2008)

So i did the riva tuner trick but how can i tell if the fan is really going at 100%


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

it's FAR too loud at 100%. i run mine @ 35% and it idles at 34c.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's FAR too loud at 100%. i run mine @ 35% and it idles at 34c.



mine idles at 57C and goes up to 105C when playing games like COD 4   , a search on the web reveals that is normal when playing games @ 1920 * 1200, im just gonna set up the fan to go @ 100% all the time...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

you have to turn up the fan speed in rivatuner.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, i did the trick in the cfg but didnt know i had to actually set it up in riva tuner...


----------



## ElAguila (Feb 28, 2008)

I am new to using this amdgpuclocktool. I followed the instructions and it worked. My question now is do I have to do this everytime I start windows or is there a way to automate it? Also do you need to disable any ATI services?

UPDATE: I thought everything was working because when I bumped each one up a little it worked. When I used the ccc overdrive it found a core max of 866 and memory max of 748. When I used amdgpuclock tool, the highest I could get the 2 cores was 850. Anything higher and when I click set clocks I get the message box that says SetClock Failed! Please check device configuration. Any ideas what  I am going wrong here?


----------



## ElAguila (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay I don't know that is going on here but this is the scoop. If I use Riva and oc the card in riva, it sets the oc from gpu2. If use amdgpuclock tool it sets the oc from gpu1. I cannot get both gpu's to oc from amdgputool. Any ideas how to help me out with this one? Also I have to do each time I boot up.


----------



## adrianx (Mar 12, 2008)

trans am

any idea about the temperature of the card in over clocking?

I try to rise the gpu clock from driver(catalist), but at 865mhz the screen go white  so I belive the limit is around 850-860 from the driver


----------



## adrianx (Mar 12, 2008)

CY:G man 105 Celsius?

I think  that the fan dont rise the % with rising temperature, some how the power play don't work for your card

my card at the default clocks in desktop stay in 42-48 degree and in full load go to 76-82


----------



## trans am (Mar 12, 2008)

adrianx said:


> trans am
> 
> any idea about the temperature of the card in over clocking?
> 
> I try to rise the gpu clock from driver(catalist), but at 865mhz the screen go white  so I belive the limit is around 850-860 from the driver



open ati tool and check for temps with that.


----------



## MarkJohnson (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I've been at this for over a week and I can't seem to get my second core to kick in.  I get 10k scores for 3DMark06 and crappy FPS in most games.  

I tried doing this fix and still only 1 GPU shows up.  

Do I have to use RT v2.06?  All I can find is RT v2.08.

Does RT need to be running for the AMD GPU Clock Tool to work?

I have gotten the CPU to 3.75GHz(E8400 - 9 x 417) and my video card to 950/1950 and 3DMark06 score of 11.5k.  I know it should be well over 15k if not close to 20k.

Am I overlooking something?
-=Mark=-
ps. I have a Sapphire HD3870X2 and it doesn't seem to be a reference card.


----------

